# Could someone help me with this?



## kenshi4lyfe (Apr 19, 2003)

thanks guys..


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

Looks like a Brant,(Im usually wrong)







cant really tell though for sure , got a better pic ?


----------



## kenshi4lyfe (Apr 19, 2003)

another


----------



## kenshi4lyfe (Apr 19, 2003)

3..


----------



## kenshi4lyfe (Apr 19, 2003)

4..


----------



## kenshi4lyfe (Apr 19, 2003)

last one..


----------



## kenshi4lyfe (Apr 19, 2003)

hopefully these are better


----------



## kenshi4lyfe (Apr 19, 2003)

asdf


----------



## kenshi4lyfe (Apr 19, 2003)

can you help me out frank? it was sold to me as a black diamond rhom.. it's 6 inches by the way..


----------



## Puddjuice (Mar 11, 2004)

Personally I think it's a rhom. It has red eyes and it to me resembles a Peru High back because of the color in the last picture and the huge incline over it's mouth.


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

> kenshi4lyfe Posted on Sep 14 2004, 11:06 PM
> can you help me out frank? it was sold to me as a black diamond rhom.. it's 6 inches by the way..


Please read the pinned topic on using photos for ID. These photos are too dark and the fish is not positioned properly to make an opinion.


----------



## kenshi4lyfe (Apr 19, 2003)

hope this is better..


----------



## kenshi4lyfe (Apr 19, 2003)

and this one..


----------



## Serygo (May 17, 2004)

umm yeah, its kinda too hard to identify.


----------



## kenshi4lyfe (Apr 19, 2003)

well i tried.. that's the best my camera can do.. maybe i'll try again when it gets bigger.. thanks anyways..


----------



## Puddjuice (Mar 11, 2004)

I am positive it's a rhom.


----------



## Serygo (May 17, 2004)

sorry if this is off topic, but puddjuice, you cant be for sure that thats a rhom, because some kinds of the serra specie have orange eyes (like my atluvie)...
Those eyes could be orange, not red.


----------



## kenshi4lyfe (Apr 19, 2003)

Serygo said:


> sorry if this is off topic, but puddjuice, you cant be for sure that thats a rhom, because some kinds of the serra specie have orange eyes (like my atluvie)...
> Those eyes could be orange, not red.


 yeah.. i kinda agree with you because the first picture of an altuvei on aquascape (pedro's site) looks exactly like mine.. that's why i questioned what kind of serra it was..


----------



## kenshi4lyfe (Apr 19, 2003)

this was the picture i was referring to..


----------



## gbert15 (Jul 20, 2004)

I would say it's a rhom too basing on his dark color and red eyes and I don't think it's an altuvei cuz of this pic of the same altuvei you posted but in a different tank:










Your fish has those silver specs on his side being that it's a diamond, well atleast what the seller told you, but don't quote me on this! Just my 2 cents!

EDIT: Looked at the one I just posted and your second pic of your guy and it seems like they have the same shape! But I just dont know why the coloring is different! Well I hope you get your answer!


----------



## kenshi4lyfe (Apr 19, 2003)

gbert15 said:


> I would say it's a rhom too basing on his dark color and red eyes and I don't think it's an altuvei cuz of this pic of the same altuvei you posted but in a different tank:
> 
> Your fish has those silver specs on his side being that it's a diamond, well atleast what the seller told you, but don't quote me on this! Just my 2 cents!
> 
> EDIT: Looked at the one I just posted and your second pic of your guy and it seems like they have the same shape! But I just dont know why the coloring is different! Well I hope you get your answer!


thanks for the input..









and yeah.. that's what caught my eye first.. it looks like they have the same shape.. besides mine being a little darker.. and my guy's eyes are more orange than red.. so i'm not exactly sure..


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

I tried photoshop on the best photo you have there with no improvement. Not convinced yet that it is an S. rhombeus. That's the best I can give you given the quality of the photo and the clarity. Certainly, the fish is a Serrasalmus sp. but what specific one? No idea at the present. The most you will likely get from anyone else is a guess which may be entirely wrong.......and that's my professional opinion.


----------



## kenshi4lyfe (Apr 19, 2003)

hastatus said:


> I tried photoshop on the best photo you have there with no improvement. Not convinced yet that it is an S. rhombeus. That's the best I can give you given the quality of the photo and the clarity. Certainly, the fish is a Serrasalmus sp. but what specific one? No idea at the present. The most you will likely get from anyone else is a guess which may be entirely wrong.......and that's my professional opinion.


 thanks frank.. i'll try again later..


----------



## kenshi4lyfe (Apr 19, 2003)

okai this is a little better .. and if it isn't do you have any tips on how to take better pictures? like.. (distance away from fish.. distance from glass.. flash.. no flash.. zoom.. no zoom.. stuff like that) because honestly, to my knowledge this is the best i can do.. the pics before were with a 3.1 megapixel while this one is a 4.0 megapixel.. so hopefully this meets your standards.. if not.. it's back to the drawing board.. thanks everyone.. and hope you're not getting too annoyed Frank..







but hopefully this'll do..


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

I cleaned the image more, it probably is S. rhombeus, though the red portion of the belly and headshape is like that of S. altuvei. It's a shame the body spotting is obscured by the shiny scales. For now, I agree with the majority.


----------



## kenshi4lyfe (Apr 19, 2003)

sweet.. thanks Frank..


----------

